# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Priprema izdojenog mlijeka

## Paula

Zanima me kako pripremiti mlijeko koje sam izdojila i smrznula.
Koristim se (kršitelj koda)-ovim vrečicama i steriliziranom izdajalicom.
Smijem li mlijeko odmrznuti u mikrovalnoj i da li mora prokuhati tj. treba li se sterilizirati i kako?. Također koliko ranije smijem odmrznuti mlijeko? (beba papa na zahtjev pa je obično nestrpljiva ako mora duže čekati)
Odnosno, smijem li prije posla (oko 7h) izvaditi mlijeko da se odmrzne a da ga dijete dobije npr. oko 12h?

----------


## happy mummy

vec se na nekom topicu raspravljalo o ovome. ako  sam dobro zapamtila: izdojeno mlijeko ne treba prokuhavati, odmrznuto moze stajati do 24 sata.

----------


## mamazika

Ne preporuča se stavljati u mikrovalnu jer mlijeko može  izgubiti vrijedne sastojke, a možda i stvoriti neke loše. Ja osobno nemam povjerenja u mikrovalnu ni za kuhanje, baš zbog toga. Inače se mikrovalna ne preporuča za zagrijavanje bočica jer mogu nastati džepovi jako vrućeg mlijeka koje onda speče bebu.
Odmrznuti možeš u mlakoj vodi, ili ostaviti od jutra do podneva u frižideru (ne frizu). 
Ne prokuhavati nikako!

----------


## anchie76

Evo pogledaj si sto pise u ovom clanku o cuvanju mlijeka sa portala  :Smile:  




> Pohranjivanje i čuvanje majčinog mlijeka
> 
> Majčino mlijeko je živa supstanca koja je toliko dragocjena da je zovu i "bijela krv". Dokazano je da majčino mlijeko sadrži neke antibakterijske tvari koje sprječavaju rast bakterija u njemu i koje mu pomažu da duže ostane svježe. 
> 
> Da bi se sačuvale nutricionističke i antiinfektivne kvalitete izdojenog mlijeka, izuzetno je važno pravilno ga pohraniti. 
> 
> Sljedeće preporuke o čuvanju izdojenog majčinog mlijeka važe za majke koje imaju zdravu, donešenu djecu, koje spremaju mlijeko za kućnu upotrebu (za razliku od hranjenja u bolnici), koje peru ruke prije izdajanja i koje koriste spremnike, tj. posudice za mlijeko oprane deterdžentom u vrućoj vodi i nakon toga temeljito isprane. Svaki spremnik s mlijekom treba označiti datumom kad je mlijeko pohranjeno.
> 
> Majčino mlijeko može se pohraniti na sljedećim temperaturama:
> ...

----------


## Paula

Hvala - članak je super!

----------


## mamazika

Moje je bilo sapunasto   :Sad:   pa sam bacila par bočica jer se bebaču to nije baš pilo...

----------


## Fortuna

kako mislis sapunasto? ajde pliz opisi

----------


## mamazika

Okus i miris kao oni baby sapuni bez mirisa.

----------


## -Sanja-

a meni u bol. rekli da na sobnoj temp. vrijrdi 15 min   :Evil or Very Mad:   koliko sam ga bacila
ne zamjerajte na greškama, držim sisavca - ne da se od mene - čak se uselio u krevet  :Heart:

----------


## mamina beba

posto neznam di da se pojadam, nadam se da sam odabrala dobru temu!
moj je problem kaj imam punu skrinju izdojenog mlijeka( oko 2.5l ) spremljeno u sterilnim posudicama od 1dlc. neki dan sam odmrznula jednu s datumom 12.10 na nacin da je odstala u frizideu dok se nije odledila. to mlijeko mi je imalo neki cudni miris i okus! ne da je pokvareno vec nekak cudno uzegli!
malo sam citala na netu da se to dogada zbog nekog enzima u mlijeku! ne kuzim jel to mlijeko smijem dati bebi ili ne????
po onome kaj sam procitala mlijeko nije pokvareno zbog toga! zvala sam nekoliko dana na rodin sos telefon ali nitko mi se ne javlja! pa kaj cu to silno mlijeko baciti?????? HELP

----------


## BusyBee

Pozdrav!
Ne znam u koje doba si zvala telefon, njegovo radno vrijeme je radnim danom od 15 do 21 h,vikendom i blagdanom od 9 do 21 h. Moguce je da je bila guzva pa da ti nisi cula da je zauzeto vec da zvoni u prazno.

Kad majcino mlijeko ima visok udio lipaze, onda se ono krene razgradjivati iako se gotovo odmah nakon izdajanja smrzava. Odmrznuto, ima dosta cudan miris (nama odraslima), ali je to mlijeko skroz upotrebljivo i u redu za koristenje.
Stvarno pokvareno mlijeko ima intenzivno neugodan smrad.

Gdje cuvas izdojeno, zaledjeno mlijeko?
Znas kako ga spremiti (u koji dio hladnjaka) i koliko dugo ga smijes cuvati?
Vjerojatno si informirana i pripremljena, vidim da ga odledjujes na optimalan nacin.  :Smile:

----------


## mamina beba

i bez obzira kaj je okus onak malo sapunast smijem ga dati bebi?
mlijeko cuvam u sterilnim posudama za urin, u skrinji frizidera. onaj frizider koji ima gore posebno odvojenu skrinju. koliko znam tamo mote biti nekih 4 mjeseca!
jel se smije naknadno u posudice nadoljevati mlijeko ili uvijek moram u posebu stavljati? thanx

----------


## BusyBee

Jednom kad smrznes, ne smijes nadolijevati.
Smijes drzati u frizideru i skupljati izdojeno u vise puta i onda odjednom zajedno smrznuti.

Mlijeko smijes dati djetetu.

----------


## Sandra81

Sutra ću bit odsutna iz kuće cijelo jutro, od 7 do podne i moram se izdojit. To će mi bit prvi put da bebi dajem izdojeno mlijeko.Zanima me ukoliko se izdojim rano ujutro recimo oko 6, može li to mlijeko ostat u bočici na sobnoj temperaturi i da ga beba popije recimo oko 9? Treba li se i tada mlijeko zagrijavat? Ili ga je bolje pohranit u frižider?

----------


## BusyBee

Ako si sigurna da ce ga popiti unutar 4 sata, moze stajati na sobnoj temperaturi, iako je uvijek bolje i sigurnije da je u hladnjaku.
Ako je na sobnoj, ne moras zagrijavati (u dnevnom, ne u spavacoj koju ne grijete npr.  :Wink: ). Ako cete zagrijavati (tko god ostane s djetetom), onda je najbolje u toploj kupkci grijati. Posudicu u kojoj je mlijeko, uroniti u posudu s toplom vodom (ne mora cijela biti u vodi).

----------


## kriks

Bok!
Ne znam gdje bi dalje postavila pitanje, a da ne otvaram novu temu. Isprika ako je netko to već pitao dalje.... 
Mogu li od izdojenog mlijeka napraviti bebi griz? Pitala sam mamu, ali ona nije dugo dojila pa kaže: nikad mi to nije palo na pamet  :Smile:  Nekako mi je čudno kuhati to mlijeko  :Trep trep:

----------


## dominikslatki

Podižem temu.
Danas sam bebi odledila mlijeko iz 3. Mjeseca znaci zamrznuto je 4 mj. Skladišteno na -27. Koliko sam čitala tako skladišteno moze biti do 6. Mjeseci.
Međutim kad se odmrznulo u frižideru okus je meni bio odvratan a i čudan miris kao onaj miris kad beba povraća mlijeko. Nisam htjela Dat .. Jel to ok??
Imam tonu zamrznutog mlijeka i ako sve bude ovako ne znam sto cu.. Inace to joj u kasice miješam ..

----------


## Kaae

Smrdi li onako nekako po sapunu i/ili metalu? Ako je to to, sve je ok. Ako dijete zeli jesti, super. Ako ne... e onda si u problemu, ako namjeravas smrzavati mlijeko za poslije. 

Vjerojatno je rijec o problemu s lipazom. Jel citas engleski? http://kellymom.com/bf/pumpingmoms/m...expressedmilk/

----------


## dominikslatki

Bas mi smrdi po povracanom mlijeku. Nisam joj ni dala. 
Da, ako nece Morat cu sve bacit sta cu...
Okus je bio bljutav

----------


## Kaae

Probaj opet. A mozes i stavljati u kasice. Ako je lipaza problem, onda je mlijeko posve ispravno za jelo, ma kako god smrdilo.

Moje smrdi nakon odmrzavanja, ali sin ga je htio jesti. Za bebu ne znam, njoj nisam nikad davala izdojeno, niti sam se pokusavala izdojiti.

----------


## dominikslatki

Ma ja njoj to miješam u kašice ali onda cijela kašica smrdi ... Znaci nis joj ne moze bit od toga?

----------


## martinaP

Ne. Moj je htio jesti, a smrdilo je grozno. Srecom bila je mala kolicina, poslije sam grijala skoro do vrenja pa zamrzavala. Tako nije smrdilo. 

I ovo koje je smrdilo je nakon odmrzavanja bilo drukcije boje, nekako je vuklo na narancastu.

----------


## dominikslatki

Hvala cure, onda cu joj Dat.. Prepalasam se da je pokvareno.. A nema razloga biti

----------


## Kaae

Stvarno su male sanse da je pokvareno.

Ako ne zeli to smrdljivo, poslije mozes zagrijavati skoro do vrenja, kao sto je rekla Martina, a tek onda smrzavati.

----------


## jelena.O

Ajde javi kad je prošlo, ja sam najstarijem znala malo mjesta u kašice, više od 2 litre sam poklonila, imala sam mlijeka na izvoz, samo sam izdvajala jer on jedno vrijeme nije htio piti direktor iz cice, ali taj problem sam riješila tek kad je cura trebala ponovo citat, za najmanjeg nisam izdvajala ništ, jer sam ipak mogla u hodu riješiti sve probleme koji su manje više bili isti ko i s velikima. A više od godinu dana izdavanja za mene je bilo čist dovoljno iskustva u zibotu

----------

